
Show HN: Official Incorporation Partner of GSVlabs – Dunster.io - JessecaCasanare
https://www.dunster.io
======
JessecaCasanare
Please disregard this. The message is incorrect and we are not the official
incorporation partner, rather only a perk provider to GSVlabs Passport
members. No misrepresentation intended.

------
JessecaCasanare
dunster.io is now an official incorporation partner of GSVlabs. GSVlabs is a
premium global innovation hub of GSV network for startups, corporations, and
individuals seeking innovation and accelerated growth. This is a big honor for
us as big names in Silicon Valley are working closely with GSV network. A
milestone we are forever be thankful for.

